
Deep learning powers a motion-tracking revolution - digital55
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02942-5
======
CoffeePython
Interesting to see deep learning techniques entering the realms of non-cs
focused academia. I recently heard of another example from the Planet Money
podcast[1], that used deep learning to perform an elephant census.

One of my favorite things about ML is using it to reduce human labor hours on
tasks like these.

[1][https://www.npr.org/2019/08/09/749938354/episode-932-deep-
le...](https://www.npr.org/2019/08/09/749938354/episode-932-deep-learning-
with-the-elephants)

------
rpmisms
I wonder what the next iteration of new CS tech will be once we apply ML to
every field where it's easily applied.

~~~
bitL
You can apply it on top of arbitrary combinations of fields where ML could be
easily applied to.

------
HaukeHi
Drones.

[https://arbital.com/p/AI_safety_mindset/](https://arbital.com/p/AI_safety_mindset/)

------
sp332
Image segmentation and 3d pose estimation are not new. I'd like to see how the
new deep learning approaches compare to the existing state of the art.

~~~
bonoboTP
Deep learning approaches have been the state-of-the-art for these tasks for
several years now. Other techniques just cannot compete.

~~~
partyboat1586
They are not fast enough for real time 3D pose estimation (60fps)

~~~
bonoboTP
There are DL methods that well exceed 60 fps for single-instance estimation
(on high-end GPUs, especially on Turing or Volta cards with FP16).

I would also be interested in any alternative approach that even comes to the
ballpark of DL performance in pose estimation.

~~~
sp332
The Kinect could do pose estimation on 48 joints at 30 FPS on the Xbox 360's
CPU.

